# Polaroid land camera question.



## DIRT

I know,  this may not belong in this thread but I know all of the polaroid junkies are in here a lot and I figured it would help.

anyways,  I have 2 old 320 polaroid land cameras and I think there is a light leak somewhere.  on the picture there are 3 yellow spots and a band that streaks horizontally from the middle to the edge.  the band is light yellow or brown and is about an inch or so wide.  please help be?


----------



## terri

Hi Dirt - I don't have a 320 model so I'm not sure how much use I'll be.    But I'll try to toss out a few variables you can think about.   

I'm not sure a light leak would give yellow spots, for starters.   A light leak is going to show as a blown spot, something grossly overexposed.   Question: does this model spit out the images like an SX-70 camera does with Time Zero?   Because I know you can get yellow areas or creases if your exit slot becomes blocked.  

What kind of film does it take?   Was it refrigerated just before use, or possibly out of date?   It could be temperature or age related.   Does this happen with each and every shot, from different batches?  It could even be a bad batch of film.

Hopefully someone with some experience with this camera will also weigh in with some ideas.


----------



## DIRT

well hello again terri.  no,  the film has to be pulled through the rollers by a paper tab.  it takes the regular peel apart pack films.  and it happened on 2 different cameras.  thanks again for the input.


----------



## terri

No problem.      One more thought.  You might clean those rollers and make sure you're getting a nice even pull from them.   If the rollers aren't functioning properly, that will impact their ability to crush the developing "pod" in the film, and could cause uneven development like you're noticing.    Good luck with it!


----------



## ferny

Here's my 320 Automatic with its clip-on flash.






http://www.polaroid.com/service/userguides/photographic/packfilms_guide.pdf

White specks can be caused by pulling the film too fast. They recommend saying "polaroid" as you pull it.

A rectangular block could be caused by not pulling the white tab all the way out. The rectangular area is the impression of the white tab.

Dirty rollers would either show a steady line all the way down the picture if an area of the roller had dirt all the way around. If it had lumps and bumps of dirt it'd show a regular pattern down the print.


----------



## terri

Ha, I love the look of that camera.    :thumbup:   Classic Polaroid!   Thanks for posting that pic, Ferny.   What film type does it take?   I may want one.    :mrgreen:


----------



## ferny

Pack film (669 etc), just like DIRT said. Now go to the back of the class for not paying attention.

That camera only cost around £6 including postage. It's still got the original battery as well. I'm not so sure they still make them. If they do they'll cost a bomb.


----------



## terri

Excuse me, young man, but Dirt said "regular peel apart pack films" and I was curious about actual _type #.   _  :greenpbl:


----------



## DIRT

hey, ferny...  when i pull the white tab am I supposed to pull it completely out?  I thought that I was supposed to pull it only until I saw the second tab come out then pull that one wich is the picture. Am I wrong?  thanks again you guys.


----------



## ferny

If you look at my camera you'll see on the left of the image a little white square. It needs to look like that. It's about an inch long I think and it'll have a small number printed on it.

I was copying what they said in that PDF I linked to. I think that sometimes people let the white tab float around or something. I'm not sure, I've never had a problem with it so I can't give you any real advice.


And terri, you're messing around back there. Perhaps it was a bad idea to send you to the back. So now you're going to have to sit at teachers desk. Just don't tell mommy.


----------



## DIRT

Okay guys,  I have to completely tear out the white tab whereas I was only pulling until i saw the 2nd tab.  Its working now.  

Ferny,  the batteries are still made!  but I just use a regular photo battery like the one in any eos film body and just tape the contacts on "welfare" style. hey,  it works.  but now Ive got a lide printer on the way so...this camera may not see much action after that.


----------



## tdm213

I've been trying to find out some information on my polaroid 320 cameras. my dad left when he died.  Reading your post these camera can still be used???  Do you have to order the film or can it be found in walmart??
Have anyone gotten any apraisals oR KNOW THE VALUE OF THESE CAMERSA??

ohh Hi There??

Tdm


----------



## cheezit

you can order the film from basically any online photo store, i reccomend www.bhphotovideo.com 

i dont know how much you're thinking about selling your camera(s) for but if you decide you want to sell them, let me know


----------



## ianbran

i have a question about my land camera model 320...i just want to know what the battery actually does....i've taken pictures with mine without a battery and the seemed to come out fine...is the battery just for a flash?


----------



## compur

^ The battery on the 320 is for metering and shutter timing.

See:
The Land List -- Battery FAQ

You've probably just been getting by on the default settings that it provides 
when the battery is dead.


----------



## ianbran

thank you very much for your time


----------



## patriciao82173

DIRT said:


> Okay guys,  I have to completely tear out the white tab whereas I was only pulling until i saw the 2nd tab.  Its working now.
> 
> Ferny,  the batteries are still made!  but I just use a regular photo battery like the one in any eos film body and just tape the contacts on "welfare" style. hey,  it works.  but now Ive got a lide printer on the way so...this camera may not see much action after that.



Which battery does your EOS use I'm too lazy to order the one I need.


----------



## AlexColeman

Isn't polariod not making film anyomore?


----------

